# Favourite soccer club and nation??



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

Didnt see one on the search..so just would luv to know ur favourite soccer club/country...meant the non-US version...

Favourite club is Manchester United a.k.a The red devils..
Support Brazil 4 in the nation stakes...

Fingers crossed 4 the Fifa WC..


----------



## DavidB (Apr 16, 2010)

My favourite club is Arsenal London ;D
*And Netherlands.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 16, 2010)

Manchester United (Club)
Holland (Country)


----------



## r_517 (Apr 16, 2010)

Liverpool!

England!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2010)

Germany


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 16, 2010)

Juventus! (club)
Italia (Country)


----------



## TheBB (Apr 16, 2010)

Rosenborg


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2010)

Leeds United; England


----------



## StratoPulse (Apr 16, 2010)

A.C Milan (forza Milan) and ITALY!!!!!!


----------



## CanadianPires (Apr 16, 2010)

Arsenal
Spain


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2010)

Liverpool 

Argentina


----------



## jiggy (Apr 16, 2010)

It's called football!

Arsenal
England

I don't really follow football, to be honest. Rugby is far more interesting!


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 16, 2010)

Chelsea


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> It's called football!
> 
> Arsenal
> England
> ...



did think of addin football..thought it would b 2 cheesy as it would read soccer/football/non american...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2010)

Everton.

Australia. Both have Tim Cahill, (favourite player before he became one of the most popular in Australia)

I played soccer for 5 years. Quit 2 years ago.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 17, 2010)

Barca all the way cuddie! Messi is such a beast, even though I fell in love with them when he was second fiddle to Ronaldinho when they played against Henry and Arsenal that one year. But in a couple of years, my team will be the Portland Timbers.

USA. 

Isn't it football where I'm not from? And I will post my country, because I don't know what "non-U.S." version is. I'm pretty sure the U.S. is a country-I'm just saying.


----------



## Bubitrek (Apr 17, 2010)

Real madrid
France


----------



## LNZ (Apr 17, 2010)

Team: Man U

Country: Brazil (This would be Australia but due to the team's 32 year gap between two world cups (1974-2006) is so horrible.)


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 17, 2010)

ARSENAL FTW.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 17, 2010)

Spurs


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow has there been a single USA poster in this thread. Soccer/football is so much bigger in other countries, I wonder why. But I totally dislike soccer for some reason. I just find it interesting that it seems so big in so many countries but not the USA.


----------



## ssb150388 (Apr 17, 2010)

Barelona 

Spain

Reason: Xavi + Iniesta =


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 17, 2010)

club: Milan
Italy


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 17, 2010)

Barcelona!!!!!!!!!!
Italy


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 18, 2010)

man u

germany


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 18, 2010)

Team: Barcelona
Country: Argentina
Player: Messi


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 18, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> club: Milan
> Italy



Inter or AC?


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 18, 2010)

genoa
italy


----------



## mark3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Barca

USA


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 18, 2010)

Football
Chelsea
Argentina


----------



## Novriil (Apr 18, 2010)

team: FC Kose (aka local team)
nationality: Estonia? 


Although I don't like football.. Basketball is better.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 18, 2010)

American soccer sucks. But I guess Chicago Fire?


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> maxiovane said:
> 
> 
> > club: Milan
> ...


think that maxiovanne meant AC cause thats who you call milan..inter are called inter..if i am not mistaken..


----------

